# How to hill climb a Moulton..... pics..



## bonk man (14 Sep 2009)

[ATTACH=full]173557[/ATTACH]

and 

[ATTACH=full]173558[/ATTACH]

that's the way to do it....

cheers to Vince from Worcester St Johns for the pics


----------



## Joe24 (14 Sep 2009)

Undertaking that other guy, tut tut.
But then, he is riding abit far out


----------



## bonk man (19 Sep 2009)

vimprosuc said:


> Great work .. really informative .. and thanks a lot for sharing ..




As they say... A picture is worth a thousand words....... 

However, it shouldn't be "How to hill climb on a Moulton" more Why hill climb on a Moulton


----------



## Crash (19 Sep 2009)

One post , kinda sarcastic and selling something in the signature , ignore is the best policy


----------

